# You Want This



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

44 days


:icon_smile:


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

I have Both green and Purple phenos


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Me wants .:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 18, 2013)

yes i do---looks like the ad/pe i got


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

:doh:   

sorry friends...Thats the name strain..."you want this"   made by *gooeybreeder*..should have mentioned that....I know *orangesunshine *the gooey is in that cross as well  enjoy brother


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy COW 4U! WOW! 
:holysheep: 

That really is a keeper, huh?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2013)

would if she was high yielder than she is...But smoke  is gooooooey


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Love that purple hue,,,looks like candy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 19, 2013)

yumm 

beautiful, just beautiful 4U


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Feb 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> yumm
> 
> beautiful, just beautiful 4U




:yeahthat:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 26, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 44 days
> 
> 
> :icon_smile:
> ...




U dirty tease...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 26, 2013)

Freaken Porn Guy.:icon_smile:


----------



## Irish (Mar 6, 2013)

i got that... (in my jars)...purple and green...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2013)

:48:

how does your smoke Irish?


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice guys!


----------



## Irish (Mar 7, 2013)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 7, 2013)

Yummy


----------



## surfinc (Mar 7, 2013)

very nice


----------

